# Tiger Flehmen response



## adhocphotographer (Dec 18, 2014)

I was fortunate enough to get a shot of a tiger having a flehmen response in Kabini, KA, India... this is a rare sight in south india as, well, you rarely get to see a tiger longer enough to witness it! 

I hope you enjoy. Copyright : John Rowell... blar blar blar

5DIII + 500mm IS II, 1/250 f/4.5 iso1600


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 18, 2014)

Glad you got to see it. Nice shot


----------



## martti (Dec 18, 2014)

Magnificent. What aftershave did you use? 8)
No, seriously, this is a winner shot however you might look at it.
Getting a tiger face-on and the pheromone grin on top of it.
You must be feeling pretty good about your shot and for a reason.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 18, 2014)

martti, Ryan85 - Thank you both, i am stoked with it... I had a great trip, also got leopard up a tree, a shot i've been craving for a while now... 

You can check out the rest of this trips worth (3 days) on my website:
http://adhocphotographer.com/211113/5271915/wildlife/kabini-in-december


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice shot adhocphotographer.


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Dec 18, 2014)

Fantastic....a rare find and even rarer to capture the moment. I looked at your website and there are some very nice photos there, too.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks all... being in India is a fantastic chance to try my hand at wildlife photography!


----------



## meywd (Dec 19, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> You can check out the rest of this trips worth (3 days) on my website:
> http://adhocphotographer.com/211113/5271915/wildlife/kabini-in-december



Amazing pictures, i read many times of tiger attacks on Indian villages, is it safe to be this close?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 20, 2014)

meywd said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > You can check out the rest of this trips worth (3 days) on my website:
> ...



Thanks and yes... there has not been an incident in a national park for decades. the village attacks are mainly due to human encroachment on buffer zones and old tigers too weak to hunt deer. The tigers in the parks are all healthy and don't attack jeeps!  It is perfectly safe... it is crossing the roads you need to worry about, not the wildlife!


----------

